# Lyles Fairlady Z



## kinders_111 (Jun 27, 2006)

I just got back to seal the deal on this beast. She has only 59,000 kilometers and is mostly stock except for those lovely Volk wheels. Black on black leather and from what my mechanic told me, looks like the car has yet to be broken in.

The best part is the RHD though, I love it  

Huge thanks to the boys at JDM Connection http://www.jdmconnection.ca/

Picking her up this weekend. Here are a few shots but more to come once I have her in my garage




















:woowoo: :idhitit: :woowoo: :idhitit: :woowoo: :idhitit:


----------



## kinders_111 (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## kinders_111 (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Is it legel to dirve a RHD in the USA?


----------



## kinders_111 (Jun 27, 2006)

in canada it is


----------

